# propane fire starter



## ihsfab (Aug 15, 2007)

I am wanting to know if any of you have ever built a propane fire starter for your wood smokers?  If you have what size of holes did you drill into the maim pipe?


----------



## msmith (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't I'm using a hand held torch but am going to get me one of those brush burners. I think they have them a harbor freight for around $30.00. That does not include the propane tank.


----------



## short one (Aug 15, 2007)

The one I use is homemade, and I think the hole is around .030, but am not sure as it has been several years since it was made. Mine also uses a hi-pressure regulator at the bottle, but have seen them used with out a regulator. If you have a small set of bits .030 could be a starting point and you can go bigger as needed.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 15, 2007)

*I just use a weed burner, its got a hose about 6ft long, no regulater needed, you can get them at most hardware or farm and ranch stores. Works great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 15, 2007)

I think he's refering to a cheater bar inside the smoker, have seen em but never built one! Good luck!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 15, 2007)

Bud and Theresa's got a real live flame thrower!


----------



## short one (Aug 16, 2007)

> What I'm talking about is a weedburner, but has a regulator on it.


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 16, 2007)

*Thanks for the input.  I think I will try to make one out from a* *Cast Iron Premium Venturi that I found at **http://www.tejassmokers.com/castironburners.htm**  and some 3/4" black pipe.  **Shortone  I* *will start out with .030 holes in the pipe and try that.  *

*The whole reason why I am doing this is because, I cut up my old brinkman charcoal grill and add a fire box to the side of it, add a full water tray in the bottom and make it a reverse flow smoker.*


----------



## short one (Aug 16, 2007)

Ishfab, the one I built is a 1/4" pipe about 3' long with a piece of 1 1/4" pipe on the end to mix gas and air to burn. It has one single hole in the center of the cap for the 1/4" pipe. Mine is NOT a burner for the smoker, I use it to start my wood when smoking. I don't know what size to make multiple holes if making a burner.


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that I might have to jump up to .090 to .120" holes in the pipe.


----------

